# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Transplant from other donor...but with a twist

## tomgreencheesyman

I was curious, i have had an organ transplant and am currently taking immunosuppressants. I have started losing my hair and that had me thinking. What would stop me from getting donor hair from another person or cadaver? Would this even be possible? That is assuming i could find a physician willing to do it...Baldness sucks

----------


## jamesst11

> I was curious, i have had an organ transplant and am currently taking immunosuppressants. I have started losing my hair and that had me thinking. What would stop me from getting donor hair from another person or cadaver? Would this even be possible? That is assuming i could find a physician willing to do it...Baldness sucks


 definitely not possible at all... perhaps in 10-20 years.

----------


## tomgreencheesyman

Can you explain why?

----------


## jamesst11

rejection

----------


## AlexieJ

I'm also thinking of the same thing, but no matter how I think of it I don't think it will be possible not even in the next decade.

----------


## alex777

> rejection


 Well, as per americanhairloss.org/surgical_hair_restoration/understanding_hair_transplants.asp:




> In general, it is believed that hair transplanted from one person to another will be rejected unless anti-rejection medications are taken for life


 He did say he's on immunosuppressants. Not sure if it's the same thing though.

----------

